# hop! une devinette / cinquième



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

Je vous soumets la cinquième :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._

Il me semble que cette énigme est facile, aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

C'est parti,

"porter le chapeau" doit-il être pris :

1 au sens figuré ?

2 au sens propre ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est parti,

"porter le chapeau" doit-il être pris :

1 au sens figuré ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est parti,

"porter le chapeau" doit-il être pris :

2 au sens propre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

ça commence bien


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Le mot chapeau a-il un autre sens que  couvre-chef ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le mot chapeau a-il un autre sens que  couvre-chef ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Le fait que mackie soit dans l'énigme a-t-il un rapport avec ses fautes d'orthographe ?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau. * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est dans = Quand mackie a joué dedans ?

C'est dans = Quand mackie a vu le film ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le fait que mackie soit dans l'énigme a-t-il un rapport avec ses fautes d'orthographe ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

C'est dans = Quand mackie a joué dedans ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 



C'est dans = Quand mackie a vu le film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

La tête dans le carton à chapeaux ?


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La tête dans le carton à chapeaux ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*

non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*

non


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

Y a une voilette dans l'histoire ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Le chapeau est-ce :

- un accent circonflexe ?

- ce qui surmonte ou protège divers objets ? 

- partie supérieure de certains champignons, portée par le pied ?

- court texte qui suit le titre dun article de journal et en présente le contenu ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Donc peut on reformuler ainsi :


C'est en jouant dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a une voilette dans l'histoire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne crois pas

à quoi penses-tu ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le chapeau est-ce :

- un accent circonflexe ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le chapeau est-ce :

- ce qui surmonte ou protège divers objets ? 

- partie supérieure de certains champignons, portée par le pied ?

- court texte qui suit le titre d?un article de journal et en présente le contenu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Donc peut on reformuler ainsi :


C'est en jouant dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je ne crois pas

à quoi penses-tu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

à Gloria Swanson dans "Sunset Boulevard" mais c'est juste parce qu'il y a eu une photo  que je trouvais superbe de la dame avec la voilette.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Y at-il un accent circonflexe dans le titre du film ? 

ou une lettre qui le remplacerait du type S ?



Je m'explique l'accent circonflexe remplace en français le S de certains mots anglais.


----------



## baax (24 Mars 2003)

Dans sunset boulevard, mackie joue t'il un rôle précis ?
Le voit-on dans le film ?
Y'a t'il un autre rapport avec un élément du film ?

Le film recherché est-il réalisé par un italien ?
A-t'il été primé a Cannes ?

Le rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie est-il un post récent de ce même Mackie avec une faute d'accentuation ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

à Gloria Swanson dans "Sunset Boulevard" mais c'est juste parce qu'il y a eu une photo  que je trouvais superbe de la dame avec la voilette.   * 

[/QUOTE]

_Sunset Boulevard_ est bien le film dont parle l'énigme, mais pas celui qui est à trouver


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je m'explique l'accent circonflexe remplace en français le S de certains mots anglais.   * 

[/QUOTE]

l'accent circonflexe remplace aussi des voyelles doublées est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Sunset Boulevard est bien le film dont parle l'énigme, mais pas celui qui est à trouver  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça, je m'en doutais un peu


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y at-il un accent circonflexe dans le titre du film ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ou une lettre qui le remplacerait du type S ?



Je m'explique l'accent circonflexe remplace en français le S de certains mots anglais.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans sunset boulevard, mackie joue t'il un rôle précis ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans sunset boulevard, Le voit-on dans le film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans sunset boulevard, Y'a t'il un autre rapport avec un élément du film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
Le rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie est-il un post récent de ce même Mackie avec une faute d'accentuation ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Barbarella réclame un résumé...


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le film recherché est-il réalisé par un italien ?
A-t'il été primé a Cannes ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*


non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça, je m'en doutais un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

l'accent circonflexe remplace aussi des voyelles doublées est-ce le cas ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Ya bonpat qui voudrait savoir pour Aldo, je crois qu'il ose pas


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

C'est l'absence d'accent circonflexe qui constitue la faute d'othographe ?

Y-a-t il plus d'une faute d'orthographe ?

As-tu vu le film ?


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ya bonpat qui voudrait savoir pour Aldo, je crois qu'il ose pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'attends le premier résumé en général, cela fait plus sérieux


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ya bonpat qui voudrait savoir pour Aldo, je crois qu'il ose pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


vous avez fait un échange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il y a un nouveau sourire, mais un smiley bien utile va cruellement manquer


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est l'absence d'accent circonflexe qui constitue la faute d'othographe ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Y-a-t il plus d'une faute d'orthographe ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *As-tu vu le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## baax (24 Mars 2003)

Dans sunset boulevard, Y'a t'il un autre rapport avec un élément du film ?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
oui

Est-ce un personnage ?
Est-un nom cité dans le film ?
Une chanson ?
Une scéne ?
Un(e) acteur(trice) ?
Aldo Maccione ?

Déja posé ? désolé !

La production ?
Billy Wilder ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans sunset boulevard, Y'a t'il un autre rapport avec un élément du film ?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
oui

Est-ce un personnage ?
Est-un nom cité dans le film ?
Une chanson ?
Une scéne ?
Un(e) acteur(trice) ?
Aldo Maccione ?

Déja posé ? désolé !

La production ?
Billy Wilder ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non à tout, désolé

sauf à aldo, car c'était déjà fait


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Quand on parle d'accent circonflexe s'agit de 

celui-ci ^?

ou s'agit-il de sa forme en générale ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

Le rapport (enfin, l'autre) avec Sunset Boulevard, c'est le boulevard ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand on parle d'accent circonflexe s'agit de 

celui-ci ^?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ou s'agit-il de sa forme en générale ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le rapport (enfin, l'autre) avec Sunset Boulevard, c'est le boulevard ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Est-ce "sunset" ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


il y a un nouveau sourire, mais un smiley bien utile va cruellement manquer  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai faur faire une réclamation


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce "sunset" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Quand tu parlales de sunset boulevard parles-tu 

- du film ?

- des studios ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand tu parlales de sunset boulevard parles-tu 

- du film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand tu parlales de sunset boulevard parles-tu 
- des studios ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Ai-je bien compris, c'est un film dans lequel Mackie joue, mais dans lequel on ne le voit pas ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

est-ce que "*^*" a à voir avec le logo de citroën ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

est-ce que "*^*" a à voir avec un grade militaire ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

est-ce que la forme du"*^*" doit nous faire penser à autre chose ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Barbarella réclame un résumé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne suis pas contre non plus.
Trois pages et je suis déjà largué...


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que tu prends des substances dangereuses


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Est-ce que tu prends des substances dangereuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mince...!!


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ai-je bien compris, c'est un film dans lequel Mackie joue, mais dans lequel on ne le voit pas ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
tu parlais de quel film ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que "^" a à voir avec le logo de citroën ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que "^" a à voir avec un grade militaire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que la forme du"^" doit nous faire penser à autre chose ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne suis pas contre non plus.
Trois pages et je suis déjà largué... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

déjà un résumé


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *






 Est-ce que tu prends des substances dangereuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

précise


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
tu parlais de quel film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sunset Boulevard


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Des champignons ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble que cette énigme est facile.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Plus c'est simple et plus on râme...


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Mackie s'est il transformé en jackie (sardou) ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Sunset Boulevard    * 

[/QUOTE]

non ce qui a été découvert c'est que le rôle de mackie n'est pas important en soi


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Des champignons ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non ce qui a été découvert c'est que le rôle de mackie n'est pas important en soi  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y-a-t il un rapport avec le chat du film Sunset Bd ?


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Plus c'est simple et plus on râme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


non, suffit de tenir le gouvernail


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Mackie s'est il transformé en jackie (sardou) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Y-a-t il un rapport avec le chat du film Sunset Bd ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
tu parlais de celui de Rembrandt


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Y-a-t il un rapport avec le chat du film Sunset Bd ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

OoouuuuaaaAAAAIIIS !! Vas-y bonpat... Mets le feu !!


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Je ne donnerai pas ma langue au chat...


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je ne donnerai pas ma langue au chat...    * 

[/QUOTE]
pourtant tu en brûles d'envie


----------



## RV (24 Mars 2003)

Voici donc le premier résumé, après le rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe.

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie.


à toute à l'heure


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

Y a-t-il un rapport avec la lettre I ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un rapport avec la lettre I ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu aurais pu commencer par A, comme ça on ne risquait pas d'en oublier.


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)




----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un rapport avec la lettre I ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non

pourquoi, cette question ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu aurais pu commencer par A, comme ça on ne risquait pas d'en oublier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas une mauvaise idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est une question ?


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle :

-figurants
-second rôle
-rôle principal
-camelo
-autre


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle :

-figurants
-second rôle
-rôle principal
-camelo
-autre   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de figurant?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de second rôle?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de rôle principal?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de camelo?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle autre?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non

pourquoi, cette question ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de figurant?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de second rôle?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de rôle principal?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle de camelo?

Le rôle de mackie est-il un type de rôle autre? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

ça n'a aucune importance voir résumé


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi pas ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

effectivement


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *

Le rapport au film  Sunset Boulevard est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben quoi, j'ai cherché un rôle pas précis....


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ben quoi, j'ai cherché un rôle pas précis....    * 

[/QUOTE]

effectivement on peut le comprendre autrement voir donc la réponse que j'avais faite à barbarella : le rôle de mackie n'a pas d'importance.

je changerai pour le prochain résumé.


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

J'ai posé la question de savoir s'il y avait un rapport avec le I, car un accent circonflexe ça va sur une lettre, et souvent une voyelle, j'aurais effectivement pu commencer par le A. 
Alors la voyelle sur laquelle est l'accent est-elle importante ?

si oui : 

le A ?

le E ?

le I ?

le O ?

le U ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J'ai posé la question de savoir s'il y avait un rapport avec le I, car un accent circonflexe ça va sur une lettre, et souvent une voyelle, j'aurais effectivement pu commencer par le A. 
Alors la voyelle sur laquelle est l'accent est-elle importante ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * si oui : 

le A ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * si oui : 

le E ?

le I ?

le O ?

le U ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

J'avais bien dit qu'il fallait commencer par le A.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, maintenant, on va être à point pour les amateurs de BD : "les naufagés du A" qu'on va nous appeler


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

*mot sur la porte*

RV revient vers 18:30


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

A comme Aldo ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Mes questions elle ont peut-être l'air bête comme ça, mais elles sont toujours issues d'une profonde réflexion, et n'empêche que j'ai des oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Sinon, l'ajout de l'accent circonflexe sur le A modifie-t-il le sens du mot ?

Le A est-il la premère lettre du mot ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mes questions elle ont peut-être l'air bête comme ça, mais elles sont toujours issues d'une profonde réflexion, et n'empêche que j'ai des oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Sinon, l'ajout de l'accent circonflexe sur le A modifie-t-il le sens du mot ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mes questions elle ont peut-être l'air bête comme ça, mais elles sont toujours issues d'une profonde réflexion, et n'empêche que j'ai des oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 A est-il la premère lettre du mot ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Si on oublie l'accent sur le A cela modifie t-il le sens de la phrase ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si on oublie l'accent sur le A cela modifie t-il le sens de la phrase ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Sinon, l'ajout de l'accent circonflexe sur le A modifie-t-il le sens du mot ?*

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oui/non * 

[/QUOTE]


Peux-tu préciser ?

serait-ce l'omission, alors ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Peux-tu préciser ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
regarde le résumé

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 



serait-ce l'omission, alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

L'ajout de ^ sur le A modifie la prononciation du mot ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

ça a à voir avec les pâtes ?

ça a à voir avec la marine ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * L'ajout de ^ sur le A modifie la prononciation du mot ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec les pâtes ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec les pâtes ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * mot sur la porte

RV revient vers 18:30  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'au eu peeEEUR !! 
J'avais lu : "moRt sur la porte"...!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Mâtin ! Il manque le résumé du matin.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir chercher avec vous, j'ai encore une grosse journée aujourd'hui...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne pioche à tous.


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Désolé de ne pas pouvoir chercher avec vous, j'ai encore une grosse journée aujourd'hui...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne pioche à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bon et bien moi aussi alors !


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

Voici donc le résumé du matin.


rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

C'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même pas un petit indice, quoique c'est peut-être mieux comme ça. 
Comme je ne pourrais pas aujourd'hui accorder à cette devinette l'attention et l'assiduité qu'elle mérite, Luc G la parole est à toi.
Bonne chance.


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Sunset Boulevard marque la fin de la collaboration en tant que scénariste entre Charles Brackett et Billy Wilder, cela a-t-il un rapport avec lénigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, Norma Desmond reçoit des lettres dadmirateurs, cela a-t-il un rapport avec lénigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, on voit une partie de cartes jouée par trois stars du muet, cela a-t-il un rapport avec lénigme ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Sunset Boulevard marque la fin de la collaboration en tant que scénariste entre Charles Brackett et Billy Wilder, cela a-t-il un rapport avec l?énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, Norma Desmond reçoit des lettres d?admirateurs, cela a-t-il un rapport avec l?énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, on voit une partie de cartes jouée par trois stars du muet, cela a-t-il un rapport avec l?énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui/non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Vas-y bonpat, tu l'auras ton oui


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Comme je ne pourrais pas aujourd'hui accorder à cette devinette l'attention et l'assiduité qu'elle mérite, Luc G la parole est à toi.
Bonne chance.    * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis plus qu'à la bourre aussi : je peux poster une ânerie par-ci, par là mais sans réfléchir, alors.

Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, qui a dit "ça changera pas de d'habitude"


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, il y a trois stars du muet, cela a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, il y trois stars du muet, une des stars a-t-elle un rapport avec l'énigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, il y a une partie de cartes cela a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, il y a trois stars du muet, cela a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, il y trois stars du muet, une des stars a-t-elle un rapport avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le film Sunset Boulevard, il y a une partie de cartes cela a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec le cinema muet alors ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec un(e) acteur(trice) muet ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec le cinema muet alors ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

Le cinéma muet est il lié a l'énigme ?
Le mot muet est il lié à l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le cinéma muet est il lié a l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le mot muet est il lié à l'énigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Le "non" au "non", c'est un nouvel indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











_Toi aussi t'aimes bien les champignons ?!_


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le "non" au "non", c'est un nouvel indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
non une erreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Toi aussi t'aimes bien les champignons ?!









* 

[/QUOTE] 

non pourquoi ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Comme ça n'avance pas, il va falloir que j'intervienne : 

Le mot contenant le A est-il un verbe conjugué ?

Y a-til une faute concernant la conjugaison ?

Une faute de temps qui créerait un quiproquo ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec un(e) acteur(trice) muet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Comme ça n'avance pas, il va falloir que j'intervienne : 
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Le mot contenant le A est-il un verbe conjugué ?

Y a-til une faute concernant la conjugaison ?

Une faute de temps qui créerait un quiproquo ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Comme ça n'avance pas, il va falloir que j'intervienne : 
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*oui*

[/QUOTE]

C'est de l'humour ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Y aurait-il un quelconque rapport entre Mackie et un cadavre ?


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella::</font><hr />* 
 Comme ça n'avance pas, il va falloir que j'intervienne :* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella::</font><hr />* 

Le mot contenant le A est-il un verbe conjugué ?

Y a-til une faute concernant la conjugaison ?

Une faute de temps qui créerait un quiproquo ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
 <font color="red">  
non </font>  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 










* 

[/QUOTE]






################################


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






################################ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est ça aussi l'amour !!


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est de l'humour ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y aurait-il un quelconque rapport entre Mackie et un cadavre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard un des acteurs est Cecil B. de Mille, a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard un des acteurs est Erich Von Stroheim, a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard un des acteurs 
est Buster Keaton, a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?

Le chiffre 3 (trois) a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

C'est plus une devinette, c'est des chiffres et des lettres


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le film Sunset Boulevard un des acteurs est Cecil B. de Mille, a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Dans le film Sunset Boulevard un des acteurs est Erich Von Stroheim, a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Dans le film Sunset Boulevard un des acteurs 
est Buster Keaton, a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le chiffre 3 (trois) a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

A l'aide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

ça au moins c'est clair


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * A l'aide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai édité la réponse à ton message il y avait des erreurs


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ça au moins c'est clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai édité la réponse au message de bonpat il y avait des erreurs


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Avec 3 oui/non puis je terminer avec 3 oui ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Avec 3 oui/non puis je terminer avec 3 oui ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

tes questions ne peuvent recevoir un simple oui, ce serait vous mettre sur une fausse piste alors que le oui/non vous donne un indice


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Vas-y bonpat, tu l'auras ton oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas gagné


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

le fait que ces trois acteurs jouent leur propre role a t'il un rapport avec cette #@/**$@ d'énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2003)

Le fait que Buster Keaton porte souvent un chapeau a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

Euh bonpat, ou as tu vu que CB2000 et VonStroheim jouent aux cartes ? Mes infos me disent que les traois sont Buster Keaton, H.B. Warner and Anna Q. Nilsson qui jouent leur propre role.
Info ou intox ?

CB2000 est dans le film mais ne joue pas au cartes, il est le prod que Gloria visite aux studio. 

Von stroheim ne joue pas son propre role, donc ma question 2 postes au dessus est caduque quant a lui !


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le fait que ces trois acteurs jouent leur propre role a t'il un rapport avec cette #@/**$@ d'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le fait que Buster Keaton porte souvent un chapeau a-t-il un rapport avec l'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

RV, le fait qui a rapport avec l'énigme c'est qu'un acteur joue son propre role !

Le fait que ce soit CB2000 ou un autre n'a pas d'importance pour l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Euh bonpat, ou as tu vu que CB2000 et VonStroheim jouent aux cartes ? Mes infos me disent que les traois sont Buster Keaton, H.B. Warner and Anna Q. Nilsson qui jouent leur propre role.
Info ou intox ?

CB2000 est dans le film mais ne joue pas au cartes, il est le prod que Gloria visite aux studio. 

Von stroheim ne joue pas son propre role, donc ma question 2 postes au dessus est caduque quant a lui ! * 

[/QUOTE]

les questions sur les joueurs de cartes et Eric von Stroheim et CB 2000 étaient indépendantes. Mes réponses restent valables à toi et à bonpat (les détails dont tu parles ne sont pas importants por l'énigme)


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

je pense que je viens de répondre mais...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * RV, le fait qui a rapport avec l'énigme c'est qu'un acteur joue son propre role !
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le fait que ce soit CB2000 ou un autre n'a pas d'importance pour l'énigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
précise


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ?

Tous les acteurs jouen leur propre role ?


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Euh bonpat, ou as tu vu que CB2000 et VonStroheim jouent aux cartes ? Mes infos me disent que les traois sont Buster Keaton, H.B. Warner and Anna Q. Nilsson qui jouent leur propre role.
Info ou intox ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

&lt;Rien n'est plus comme avant
Billy Wilder donne un coup de chapeau au cinéma muet lors d'une séquence ou l'on voit une partie de cartes jouée par Erich Von Stroheim mais aussi, Cecil B. de Mille et Buster Keaton (trois stars du muet dans des genres différents) . &gt;
ici : allociné


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

Le rapport a l'énigme est lié au fait qu'un acteur joue son propre role ?

Le fait que CB2000 ou buster keaton jouent n'est qu'accessoire dans le lien a l'énigme (cad ca aurait pu etre ion chaney ou humphrey mitchum)?


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

&lt;Rien n'est plus comme avant
Billy Wilder donne un coup de chapeau au cinéma muet lors d'une séquence ou l'on voit une partie de cartes jouée par Erich Von Stroheim mais aussi, Cecil B. de Mille et Buster Keaton (trois stars du muet dans des genres différents) . &gt;
ici : allociné * 

[/QUOTE]

"There are only two forms of entertainment at the house: watching Norma's old silent pictures or watching Norma play bridge with other stars of yesteryear: Buster Keaton, H.B. Warner and Anna Q. Nilsson. Eventually, the collectors find his car, and tow it away. He accepts his fate of being trapped at 10086 Sunset Boulevard."
Un bon site sur  Sunset Bd


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le fait que CB2000 ou buster keaton jouent n'est qu'accessoire dans le lien a l'énigme (cad ca aurait pu etre ion chaney ou humphrey mitchum)?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui (accessoire) mais important


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Posté à l'origine par baax:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


[/QUOTE] 
non 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />

Posté à l'origine par baax:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


[/QUOTE] 
non 


[/QUOTE] 

Ok ok j'ai compris !


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Posté à l'origine par baax:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

non 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />

Posté à l'origine par baax:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dans le film que nous cherchons ceratins acteurs jouent leur prore role ? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

non 


[/QUOTE] 

Ok ok j'ai compris !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oups! désolé!


----------



## benjamin (25 Mars 2003)

Euh. Il faut bien se lancer (et avoir droit à un 'non' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Est-ce que cela a un lien avec Samson et Dalila, tourné par De Mille dans Sunset Boulevard ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dans le film que nous cherchons tous les acteurs jouen leur propre role ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * Euh. Il faut bien se lancer (et avoir droit à un 'non' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Est-ce que cela a un lien avec Samson et Dalila, tourné par De Mille dans Sunset Boulevard ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

Le film que l'on cherche est : Cléopâtre

_dis moi oui !!!_


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le film que l'on cherche est : Cléopâtre

dis moi oui !!! * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## benjamin (25 Mars 2003)

Je n'ai plus qu'à écouter tous les bonus du DVD


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * Je n'ai plus qu'à écouter tous les bonus du DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne pense pas que cela soit nécessaire


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />*

Le film que l'on cherche est : Cléopâtre

dis moi oui !!! 

[/QUOTE]


non  * 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant CB2000, le ^ sur le "a" de Cléo, j'étais sûr.

A moins que:

Cléopâtre a-t-elle un rapport avec l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

Je rappelle que _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir.


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Cléopâtre a-t-elle un rapport avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui (accessoire) mais important  * 

[/QUOTE]

L'absence de CB2000 dans le casting du film affecterait elle l'énigme et le lien avec samson et delilah ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

L'absence de CB2000 dans le casting du film affecterait elle l'énigme et le lien avec samson et delilah ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui (mais tu compliques les questions ce qui fait qu'il peut  être délicat de répondre par oui ou par non)
je ne pense pas me tromper en te répondant oui


----------



## baax (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui (mais tu compliques les questions ce qui fait qu'il peut  être délicat de répondre par oui ou par non)
je ne pense pas me tromper en te répondant oui
* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui tout se complique ! restons calme !

J'essaie juste de savoir si la présence de CB2000 dans le film n'est là que pour faire le lien avec Samson et Delilah ! 

L'est elle ?


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Oui tout se complique ! restons calme !

J'essaie juste de savoir si la présence de CB2000 dans le film n'est là que pour faire le lien avec Samson et Delilah ! 

L'est elle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui sa présence est lié au tournage de Samson et Delilah (je simplifie)


----------



## RV (25 Mars 2003)

Troisième résumé.


rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. 


A tout à l'heure.


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la traduction française de "Sunset Boulevard" pourrait nous aider ?


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la traduction française de "Sunset Boulevard" pourrait nous aider ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonne chance. J'ai pas eu de "oui"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*................... RV*


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la traduction française de "Sunset Boulevard" pourrait nous aider ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Bonne chance. J'ai pas eu de "oui"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







................... RV * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as eu des presque-oui qui ont fait avancer l'énigme


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

RV je profite d'être passé major pour faire remonter le thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis on était si près du but ...


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

ca traîne de trop je m'y remet dès ce soir 

Bravo bonpat (sans majuscule) pour ton nouveau grade, tu arroses ça quand ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Bravo bonpat (sans majuscule) pour ton nouveau grade, tu arroses ça quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ce soir j'espere ! il faut que je m'entraine pour mon passage sur paris en fait de semaine


----------



## bonpat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ca traîne de trop je m'y remet dès ce soir 

Bravo bonpat (sans majuscule) pour ton nouveau grade, tu arroses ça quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Aux Mayos !!


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

Santé !


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Oui, ça roupille, enfin, façon de parler : trop pris par le boulot. On essaiera de voir ce soir si TheBig se calme sur le journal d'un (im)posteur.


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

Voilà ce que c'est que de prendre des devinettes trop faciles vous vous endormez!
je reposte le troisième résumé :

rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. 


A ce soir.


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
Je rappelle que  Sunset Boulevard a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce qui serait bien, c'est un résumé du film, pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent plus...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le * 

[/QUOTE]

La partie de cartes avec trois stars du muet, en dehors du fais que CB2000 y joue et que les acteurs y jouent leur prope rôle, a-t'elle un rapport avec l'énigme ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

La partie de carte - un rapport avec un film de Pagnol ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Un distributeur de billets ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Le film à découvrir est-il une production hollywoodienne ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Un film historique ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Un film en noir et blanc ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Un film italien ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Un film antérieur à 1960 ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Le film est il drôle ? Une comédie ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que Luc G trouvera le titre ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le film est un remake ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Existe-t-il un remake de ce film ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Y fait-on référence à Lao Tseu ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un polar ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film en costumes d'époque ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

le film a-t-il un rapport avec un fait historique précis ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Le film est-il une adaptation d'un roman ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film grand public ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que c'est un film culte ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que c'est un film d'amateur de cinéma averti ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le film est une adaptation d'une série télé ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le film est une adaptation d'une série télé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. *


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 













* 

[/QUOTE]
On fait avec ce qu'on peut.


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

Y a t-il un rapport avec la façon intempestive de flooder de 'tanplan


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec la façon intempestive de flooder de 'tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Comment ça je floode ?!


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Le film à découvrir est-il un film presque muet ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Si oui :

- Est-ce un film de Mel Brooks dans lequel il joue son röle ?

- Y voit-on le mime Marceau également dans son rôle ?

- Est-ce "La dernière folie de Mel Brooks" ?


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

La partie de cartes avec trois stars du muet, en dehors du fais que CB2000 y joue et que les acteurs y jouent leur prope rôle, a-t'elle un rapport avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

La partie de carte en soi n'a pas de rapport avec l'énigme


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ce qui serait bien, c'est un résumé du film, pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne pense pas que le résumé apporterait quelquechose. Quoique peut-être


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La partie de carte - un rapport avec un film de Pagnol ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un distributeur de billets ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film à découvrir est-il une production hollywoodienne ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film historique ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film en noir et blanc ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film italien ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film antérieur à 1960 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film est il drôle ? Une comédie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non, non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que Luc G trouvera le titre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le film est un remake ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
b]_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
_[/b]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Existe-t-il un remake de ce film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
pas à ma connaissance


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y fait-on référence à Lao Tseu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un polar ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film en costumes d'époque ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

b]_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
_[/b] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * le film a-t-il un rapport avec un fait historique précis ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

Tu vas répondre à toutes les questions une par une ?


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film est-il une adaptation d'un roman ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

b]_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
_[/b]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










l'idée n'est peut-être pas complètement originale mais ce n'est pas unbe adaptationde roman au sens courant.


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film grand public ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


trop subjectif pour répondre par oui ou par non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film grand public ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

trop subjectif pour répondre par oui ou par non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est un film d'amateur de cinéma averti ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

trop subjectif pour répondre par oui ou par non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le film est une adaptation d'une série télé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 













* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le film à découvrir est-il un film presque muet ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

- Est-ce un film de Mel Brooks dans lequel il joue son röle ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 



- Y voit-on le mime Marceau également dans son rôle ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 



- Est-ce "La dernière folie de Mel Brooks" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non  * 

[/QUOTE]






 un résumé alors


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tu vas répondre à toutes les questions une par une ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui pourquoi, quand elles sont séparées c'est quand même plus simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand elles sont groupées je réponds "groupé" c'est plus simple également.


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 un résumé alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si tu veux


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

résumé n°4


rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le film est un polar hollywoodien en N&amp;B d'avant 1960.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir.


----------



## RV (27 Mars 2003)

je pense que c'est l'heure du résumé du matin. Son absence empêche certains de passer une bonne journée :




rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le film est un polar hollywoodien en N&amp;B d'avant 1960.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. 

à ce soir.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Le ^ concerne-t-il le mot : gâteau ?

si c'est ça, on avance...


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

b]J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai pas eu la chance de voir "sunset machin" ou alors il y a longtemps et tout ce qui tourne autour, pour moi, c'est de la SF pakistanaise sous-titrée en moldave...


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai pas eu la chance de voir "sunset machin" ou alors il y a longtemps et tout ce qui tourne autour, pour moi, c'est de la SF pakistanaise sous-titrée en moldave... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
question de culture...


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
question de culture...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ou de confiture...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec un film de Blake Edwards ?


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec un film de Blake Edwards ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

RV, please ! si Luc G a trouvé dis le nous par mail privé, Barbarella pourrait ne pas le supporter!


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Non, non, je n'ai pas trouvé : juste des possibilités d'avancer.


----------



## baax (27 Mars 2003)

Le film recherché a t'il été tourné entièrement en studio ??


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

J'ai le mauvais pressentiment, que ce soir on va faire tintin pour le résumé


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

pourquoi donc ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * pourquoi donc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois qu'on peut espérer


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu crois qu'on peut espérer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Il en a bien fait un ce matin...


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il en a bien fait un ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Suis-je bête, c'est vrai, et grâce à ça on a passé une bonne journée


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 Suis-je bête, c'est vrai, et grâce à ça on a passé une bonne journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Sans compter qu'on ne doit plus être très loin de la réponse maintenant.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Sans compter qu'on ne doit plus être très loin de la réponse maintenant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être qu'on va l'avoir à l'usure


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Peut-être qu'on va l'avoir à l'usure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je crois que c'est lui qui nous a usés...


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je crois que c'est lui qui nous a usés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Parles pour toi, moi j'ai plein de questions, je réfléchis à la manière de les formuler


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Ne vous laissez pas abattre ! Changez-vous les idées, le temps d'y voir plus clair, si l'on peut dire. Moi, je vais voir un concert de jazz.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ne vous laissez pas abattre ! Changez-vous les idées, le temps d'y voir plus clair, si l'on peut dire. Moi, je vais voir un concert de jazz.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonne soirée Luc G, et merci de ta brillante collaboration de ce jour, ça m'a donnée plein d'idées de questions.


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ne vous laissez pas abattre ! Changez-vous les idées, le temps d'y voir plus clair, si l'on peut dire. Moi, je vais voir un concert de jazz.   * 

[/QUOTE]
T'as trois fois raison. Je ressort mes gaules et mes bouchons et je vais descendre à la rivière voir si mossieur brochet est d'humeur...


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec un film de Blake Edwards ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec un film de Blake Edwards ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi cette question ?
à quoi penses-tu ?


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le film recherché a t'il été tourné entièrement en studio ??  * 

[/QUOTE]
je ne pense pas.
Au fait qu'entends par studio ? uniquement en intérieur , si c'est le cas c'est non


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J'ai le mauvais pressentiment, que ce soir on va faire tintin pour le résumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
il risque d'y avoir effectivement un manque de matière première


----------



## baax (28 Mars 2003)

le lien avec l'énigme est il que :

Cecil b 2000 tourne un film dans Sunset bd ?

le film tourné par cb2000 soit Samson et dalida..  hips...dalila ?


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le lien avec l'énigme est il que :

Cecil b 2000 tourne un film dans Sunset bd ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui entre autre 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le lien avec l'énigme est il que :

le film tourné par cb2000 soit Samson et dalida..  hips...dalila ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (28 Mars 2003)

Le film recherché a t'il un lien avec :

un film réalisé par CecilB2mille ?

un film produit par CecilB2mille ?

un film produit par CB2000 (la maison de prod de Bouygues) ?

un film ou cecilB2mille apparait hormis sunset bd ?


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le film recherché a t'il un lien avec :

un film réalisé par CecilB2mille ?

un film produit par CecilB2mille ?

un film produit par CB2000 (la maison de prod de Bouygues) ?

un film ou cecilB2mille apparait hormis sunset bd ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

mais sunset a un rapport avec l'énigme et pas forcément avec le film recherché.


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Parles pour toi, moi j'ai plein de questions, je réfléchis à la manière de les formuler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'est nouveau


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ne vous laissez pas abattre ! Changez-vous les idées, le temps d'y voir plus clair, si l'on peut dire. Moi, je vais voir un concert de jazz.   * 

[/QUOTE]

on peut connaître le programme

j'ai loupé dehors l'autre jour à DK


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ça c'est nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]









###############################


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 









############################### 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

T'as pas répondu à:

Le ^ est-il celui du mot gâteau ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * T'as pas répondu à:

Le ^ est-il celui du mot gâteau ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
T'es pas déjà sur google toi ?


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * T'as pas répondu à:

Le ^ est-il celui du mot gâteau ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

en effet j'ai dû oublié


----------



## Glad (28 Mars 2003)

RV a parlé d un mot qui commençait par A ........


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * RV a parlé d un mot qui commençait par A ........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non
d'ailleurs je ne parle jamais de bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout juste si je lui adresse la parole
ou alors c'est avec une arrière pensée
ou alors sans pensées pour faire le vide


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai pas eu la chance de voir "sunset machin" ou alors il y a longtemps et tout ce qui tourne autour, pour moi, c'est de la SF pakistanaise sous-titrée en moldave... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

l'existe en dvd dans une très belle copie


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
on peut connaître le programme
j'ai loupé dehors l'autre jour à DK     * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était Pyromanes-quartet :

le guitariste David Chevallier (souvent avec Laurent Dehors) en chef de bande ;
le tromboniste Yves Robert  (souvent dans des groupes qu'il dirige);
le batteur Denis Charolles (Campagnie des Musiques à Ouïr entre autres : un vrai personnage) ;
le tubiste Michel Massot (Rêve d'Elephant, mais aussi parfois avec Laurent Dehors et bien d'autres).

C'était un pur plaisir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une pensée pour Michel Massot relevant de grippe : un tubiste tubard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que ces quatre là vont faire un bout de chemin ensemble parce que je trouvais qu'ils allaient vraiment bien ensemble (pur avis personnel, je n'ai aucune compétence en musique, juste l'envie d'en écouter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
pourquoi cette question ?
à quoi penses-tu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Meurtres à Hollywood : titre anglais "Sunset"

ça peut pas être le film mais ça pouvait être lié à l'énigme


----------



## RV (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Meurtres à Hollywood : titre anglais "Sunset"

ça peut pas être le film mais ça pouvait être lié à l'énigme   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

l'existe en dvd dans une très belle copie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
Elles vont me couter cher tes énigmes...!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

Les acteurs, qui jouent  "Samson et Delilah" dans le film que tourne Cecil B De Mille dans le film à trouver, sont ils les mêmes que ceux qui jouent dans le Samson et Delilah "original" ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Le film à découvrir est-il réalisé par Billy Wilder ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Aura-ton le droit à un indice ?

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe


----------



## bonpat (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Aura-ton le droit à un indice ?

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est plus dur que mes énigmes...


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'est plus dur que mes énigmes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne m'en parle pas, en plus j'ai l'impression de parler à un mur, tiens tout à l'heure j'ai révé d'un non, enfin presque


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Toujours pas de non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tous les espoirs sont donc permis


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les acteurs, qui jouent  "Samson et Delilah" dans le film que tourne Cecil B De Mille dans le film à trouver, sont ils les mêmes que ceux qui jouent dans le Samson et Delilah "original" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne pense pas qu'il y ait Victor Mature dans Sunset Boulevard, ni Hedy Lamarr, je répondrai donc non.


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le film à découvrir est-il réalisé par Billy Wilder ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Aura-ton le droit à un indice ?

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas pour l'instant
et puis l'énigme est facile


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

pas pour l'instant
et puis l'énigme est facile  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, un peu trop même... On est pas habitué.


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Positivons.

Nous avons appris aujourd'hui 2 choses capitales :

1 - le film à découvrir n'est pas de Billy Wilder,

2 - l'énigme est facile.

Nous approchons du but. En avant pour la dernière ligne droit. Qui veut le témoin ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Nous approchons du but. En avant pour la dernière ligne droit. Qui veut le témoin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non merci, il me reste encore quelques fraises à finir...


----------



## bonpat (29 Mars 2003)

Faut-il avoir vu Sunset boulevard pour résoudre l'énigme ?

Faut-il avoir vu SansSon et Dalida pour résoudre l'énigme ?

Faut-il avoir vu le film qu'il faut trouver pour résoudre l'énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il avoir vu Sunset boulevard pour résoudre l'énigme ?

Faut-il avoir vu SansSon et Dalida pour résoudre l'énigme ?

Faut-il avoir vu le film qu'il faut trouver pour résoudre l'énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as des actions à la Paramount ?


----------



## plumber (29 Mars 2003)

*il faut savoir charmer la belette avant de pouvoir   xxxxxxx  *


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Y a-il le mot folie dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par plumber:</font><hr /> * il faut savoir ..... 




























* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vas te calmer un peu toi ?!


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il avoir vu Sunset boulevard pour résoudre l'énigme ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
avec ce qui a été trouvé non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il avoir vu SansSon et Dalida pour résoudre l'énigme ?
Faut-il avoir vu le film qu'il faut trouver pour résoudre l'énigme ?




* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-il le mot folie dans le titre du film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Eh bien moi j'abandonne, je dis basta, arrivederchi, chao, byebye etc.

Demain il fera jour


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2003)

Je débarque, à force de ne pas suivre (c'est par mauvaise volonté, mais entre le boulot et les concerts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'ai un peu perdu le fil. J'essaierai d'y revenir vaguement demain, mais encore beaucoup d'occupations ce week-end a priori.

Je risque de poser des questions déjà posées (je ne sais plus où est le dernier résumé et si je commence à regarder, je ne dirai plus rien)

- Est-ce un film américain ?
- Est-ce un film français ?
- le film se passe-t-il, au moins en partie, à Hollywood ?

C'est pas directement l'énigme, mais c'est pour clarifier un peu les choses.


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film produit par la Paramount ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Voilà ce qui m'échappe   ça et ça


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

et ça aussi


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * - Est-ce un film américain ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * - Est-ce un film français ?
- le film se passe-t-il, au moins en partie, à Hollywood ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film produit par la Paramount ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Voilà ce qui m'échappe   ça et ça * 

[/QUOTE]

&amp;

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * et ça aussi















* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne comprends pas ce qui t'échappe.

Après avoir jeté un oeil sur les liens, leurs analyses permettent de trouver le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard[/b] avec l'énigme. _


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je pense que c'est l'heure du résumé du matin. Son absence empêche certains de passer une bonne journée :




rappel de la devinette :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau.


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le film est un polar hollywoodien en N&amp;B d'avant 1960.

Le rapport au film  Sunset Boulevard est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

Je rappelle que  Sunset Boulevard a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. 

à ce soir.  * 

[/QUOTE]

A moins que ce soit le résumé que j'ai mal interprété


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Une dernière tentative...

L'énigme a un rapport avec Gloria Swanson ex-star du muet ?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A moins que ce soit le résumé que j'ai mal interprété  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

soit plus explicite, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

Dans le résumé, il est dit que Sunset bd a un rapport avec l'énigme (non avec le film) et que ce rapport n'est pas lié directement à l'identité des interprètes.


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Une dernière tentative...

L'énigme a un rapport avec Gloria Swanson ex-star du muet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non ça n'a pas de rapport avec l'identité des interprètes.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non ça n'a pas de rapport avec l'identité des interprètes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Donc pas de rapport avec le muet...?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Donc pas de rapport avec le muet...?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non pas directement


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non ça n'a pas de rapport avec l'identité des interprètes.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors 'tanplan on suit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

C'est donc bien sur ces élèments qu'il faut se pencher pour résoudre l'énigme ?

Je demande ça parce que je veux être sûre.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

soit plus explicite, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

Dans le résumé, il est dit que Sunset bd a un rapport avec l'énigme (non avec le film) et que ce rapport n'est pas lié directement à l'identité des interprètes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et on doit trouver une seconde faute d'hortographe là-dedans ?!


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et on doit trouver une seconde faute d'hortographe là-dedans ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui pour trouver le titre du film
est-ce que tu sous-entends que Sunset est lié à la 2ème faute ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors 'tanplan on suit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça fait un bon moment déjà.


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et on doit trouver une seconde faute d'hortographe là-dedans ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui pour trouver le titre du film
est-ce que tu sous-entends que Sunset est lié à la 2ème faute ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
je viens de lever un lièvre ?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors 'tanplan on suit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes.

C'est donc bien sur ces élèments qu'il faut se pencher pour résoudre l'énigme ?

Je demande ça parce que je veux être sûre.   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui, entre autre


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
je viens de lever un lièvre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas
ça dépendra de la question


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas
ça dépendra de la question  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'était pas vraiment une question sur l'énigme elle-même mais plutôt pour exprimer ma confusion devant ton énigme...


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas
ça dépendra de la question  * 

[/QUOTE]
Est-ce que l'on parle bien d'une seconde faute d'orthographe ou plutôt d'un mot qui peut être interprété différement mais ayant la même orthographe...
Exemple : bd - la bande dessinée ou le boulevard ?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pas vraiment une question sur l'énigme elle-même mais plutôt pour exprimer ma confusion devant ton énigme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bon on va donc considérer que j'ai livré un indice.
Ce sera celui du w-e.

Le rapport à Sunset bd permet de trouver la 2ème faute d'orthographe ?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce que l'on parle bien d'une seconde faute d'orthographe* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
ou plutôt d'un mot qui peut être interprété différement mais ayant la même orthographe...
Exemple : bd - la bande dessinée ou le boulevard ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bon on va donc considérer que j'ai livré un indice.
Ce sera celui du w-e.

Le rapport à Sunset bd permet de trouver la 2ème faute d'orthographe* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai supprimé le ? étant donné que ce n'était pas une question que je me posais


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Le rapport à Sunset bd permet de trouver la 2ème faute d'orthographe ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai supprimé le ? étant donné que ce n'était pas une question que je me posais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est malin...


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec la traduction du titre en français ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et on doit trouver une seconde faute d'hortographe là-dedans ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça n'est donc pas cette faute ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai supprimé le ? étant donné que ce n'était pas une question que je me posais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est un rapport direct lié au titre du film ou au film lui-même ?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec la traduction du titre en français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ça n'est donc pas cette faute ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est un rapport direct lié au titre du film  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est un rapport direct lié au film lui-même ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Y at-il un rapport avec Sunset BLVD ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

C'est bien ce que je craignais...


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y at-il un rapport avec Sunset BLVD ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est bien ce que je craignais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

les indices trouvés éventuellement augmentés des liens de barbarella (analyse + synopsis) suffisent à établir ce rapport


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que  ceci a un rapport avec le filma à découvrir ?

En tout cas il y a une faute d'orthographe .


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que  ceci a un rapport avec le filma à découvrir ?

En tout cas il y a une faute d'orthographe .    * 

[/QUOTE]
Quel rapport avec "sunser bd" ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Quel rapport avec "sunser bd" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le *S*


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

De plus Anthony Mackie joue dans le film.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec le nom ou le thème : autobiographie ?

Sur ce, je vous laisse. Je suis encore pressé, c'est un scandale


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

les indices trouvés éventuellement augmentés des liens de barbarella (analyse + synopsis) suffisent à établir ce rapport  * 

[/QUOTE]
La mère Michèle retrouvera-t-elle son chat ?
Bonpat est-il le père Lustucrut ?
l'enquête suit son cours... Pourvu que ça dure...!!


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que  ceci a un rapport avec le filma à découvrir ?

En tout cas il y a une faute d'orthographe .    * 

[/QUOTE]

non, le film à découvrir date d'avant 1960


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non, le film à découvrir date d'avant 1960  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ben tant pis


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec le nom ou le thème : autobiographie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
d'une certaine façon oui


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
La mère Michèle retrouvera-t-elle son chat ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
ce n'était pas le sien mais celui de Rembrandt


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Bonpat est-il le père Lustucrut ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
je n'aurai pas dit Lustucrut


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *
l'enquête suit son cours... Pourvu que ça dure...!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est parti pour


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />  Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec le nom ou le thème : autobiographie ?[/b] 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
d'une certaine façon oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Des mémoires ?


----------



## RV (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Des mémoires ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

précise 
mais à priori je fais la même réponse que pour autobiogrphie


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise 
mais à priori je fais la même réponse que pour autobiogrphie * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne sais pas, je fais une pause jusqu'à demain. Merci à Gloria, Antoine, Cecil B, Cléopâtre, embrasse les de ma part


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne sais pas, je fais une pause jusqu'à demain. Merci à Gloria, Antoine, Cecil B, Cléopâtre, embrasse les de ma part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ce sera fait


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

Dans le film Sunset Boulevard est-il question d'une faute d'othographe ?
(je ne me souviens pas du film)


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le film Sunset Boulevard est-il question d'une faute d'othographe ?
(je ne me souviens pas du film)   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

Dans le titre Sunset Boulevard ou dans un des mots du titre, y aurait-il quelque chose qui ressemblerait à une faute d'ortho ?


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

Mackie aurait-il confondu Samson et delilah avec Véronique Sanson et Dalida ?


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Dans le titre Sunset Boulevard ou dans un des mots du titre, y aurait-il quelque chose qui ressemblerait à une faute d'ortho ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Mackie aurait-il confondu Samson et delilah avec Véronique Sanson et Dalida ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

RV pourrait-on avoir un résumé, stp ?   

merci


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

Voici donc le résumé n°5


rappel de la devinette :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau._


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le film est un polar hollywoodien en N&amp;B d'avant 1960.

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même, et d'une certaine façon avec le thème de l'autobiographie

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. Il permet de trouver la 2ème faute d'orthographe


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2003)

Est-il question de théâtre ?


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il question de théâtre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

un résumé! et qui voit-on apparaître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je vous le donne en mille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le rapport au théâtre c'est non


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2003)

Y a t-il une faute d'orthographe sur une des affiches de sunset boulevard ?


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

Barbarella, t'as remarqué quand Oupsy demande un résumé, le RV il s'éxécute fissa...


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Barbarella, t'as remarqué quand Oupsy demande un résumé, le RV il s'éxécute fissa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant que tu le dis oui, quand on demande un résumé, il faut signer Oupsy


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2003)

Bon courage à tous ceux qui continuent ce soir, j'emmène l'énigme avec moi au cas où je m'ennuie


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il une faute d'orthographe sur une des affiches de sunset boulevard ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
et je rappelle (c'est dans le résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que le rapport concerne le film en lui-même.


----------



## baax (30 Mars 2003)

l'énigme a t'elle un rapport de près ou de loin avec Dashiell Hammett ?
Une des  fautes d'orthographe concerne t'elle un nombre/chiffre ?


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * l'énigme a t'elle un rapport de près ou de loin avec Dashiell Hammett ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Une des  fautes d'orthographe concerne t'elle un nombre/chiffre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde .

Le film à découvrir est-il muet ?


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde .

Le film à découvrir est-il muet ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

bonjour.

non il n'est pas muet


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
Il me semble que cette énigme est facile, aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard.   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 










* 

[/QUOTE]

Rv a dit : *Il me semble*

Il n'y a pas de quoi rire


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

Y a t-il un rapport avec :

Charlton Eston ?

Paulette Godard ?

Charles Chaplin ?

Rudolf Valentino ?

Un meurtre ?

David Vincent ?

Marc Antoine ?

Alfred Hitchock ?

Psychose ?

Otto Preminger ?

Le plus grand chapiteau du monde ?

Grace Kelly ?

Monsieur Cinéma ?




----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec :

Charlton Eston ?

   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec :

Un meurtre ?

   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un rapport avec :

Paulette Godard ?

Charles Chaplin ?

Rudolf Valentino ?

David Vincent ?

Marc Antoine ?

Alfred Hitchock ?

Psychose ?

Otto Preminger ?

Le plus grand chapiteau du monde ?

Grace Kelly ?

Monsieur Cinéma ?

   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*


----------



## baax (31 Mars 2003)

Avec Charlton "NRA" Heston !

ben vu tes références sur les énigmes précédentes...

la soif du mal !


----------



## baax (31 Mars 2003)

cause a ce que fat orson y joue dans le film a propos duquel on cause et que il est le réal .

et puis ... ah merde c'est une adaptation !

tant pis !


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Avec Charlton "NRA" Heston !

ben vu tes références sur les énigmes précédentes...

la soif du mal !




* 

[/QUOTE]

gagné


----------



## baax (31 Mars 2003)

Si ca traite de mackie, cela doit etre 

la soif du Mâle


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

gagné  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai même pas compris la réponse que baax a donné


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * cause a ce que fat orson y joue dans le film a propos duquel on cause et que il est le réal .







* 

[/QUOTE]
ce n'est pas vraiment le rapport à Sunset bd


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * et puis ... ah merde c'est une adaptation !







* 

[/QUOTE]
une adaptation "libre"
j'avais répondu qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une idée originale mais que ce n'était pas à proprement parlé une adaptation.


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Si ca traite de mackie, cela doit etre 

la soif du Mâle







* 

[/QUOTE]
regagné


----------



## baax (31 Mars 2003)

aaahhhh ok !!

Quinlan avec 6 fôtes moins une lettre ca donne Sansom !`
ou alors avec 7 fôtes ca donne Swanson !

Hmmm ...

désolé


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * aaahhhh ok !!

Quinlan avec 6 fôtes moins une lettre ca donne Sansom !`
ou alors avec 7 fôtes ca donne Swanson !

Hmmm ...

désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non ce n'est pas cela.
le rapport de l'énigme avec Sunset boulevard n'est pas élucidé.

Si je demande si vous voulez que je livre la réponse, je suis quasi certain d'avoir au moins une réponse positive


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

Merci de votre participation
Voici la liste des indices trouvés


barbarella : chapeau a un autre sens que couvre-chef

bonpat : les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec l'énigme

bonpat : mackie a joué dans _Sunset Boulevard_ 

barbarella : chapeau signifie accent circonflexe

baax : Le rapport à _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie

bonpat : il y a plus d'une faute d'orthographe

bonpat : j'ai vu le film

barbarella : il s'agit du véritable accent circonflexe 

barbarella : l'accent circonflexe concene la lettre "A"

baax : le fait que les acteurs jouent leur propre rôle a un rapport avec l'énigme

baax : l'identité des acteurs n'est pas un élément du lien avec l'énigme.

benjamin :  l'énigme a un lien avec Samson et Dalila, tourné par De Mille dans Sunset Boulevard

'tanplan : production hollywoodienne

'tanplan : Un film en noir et blanc

'tanplan : Un film antérieur à 1960 

'tanplan : c'est un polar

indice donné : Le rapport à Sunset bd permet de trouver la 2ème faute d'orthographe

'tanplan :  Le rapport à Sunset bd est lié au film lui-même

Luc G :  il y a d'une certaine façon un rapport avec le thème autobiographie

barbarella :  Le film a un rapport avec Charlton Heston

baax : * la soif du mal*










l'énigme ne marchait cette fois qu'avec le titre français.
Mais je préfère quand même vous mettre l'affiche originale.


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non ce n'est pas cela.
le rapport de l'énigme avec Sunset boulevard n'est pas élucidé.

Si je demande si vous voulez que je livre la réponse, je suis quasi certain d'avoir au moins une réponse positive  * 

[/QUOTE]

et plutôt que de continuer à chercher alors que le film est trouvé ....
j'ai plutôt penser à cela


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

barbarella : pourquoi as-tu parlé de Charlton Heston ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * barbarella : pourquoi as-tu parlé de Charlton Heston ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a cause de ça et de ça 

Ca collait avec les élèments du résumé précédent.


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

a cause de ça et de ça 

Ca collait avec les élèments du résumé précédent.   * 

[/QUOTE]

mes résumés sont donc utiles, voire trop


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rémi qui dit oui:</font><hr /> * ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

d'habitude sur ce type de thread c'est plutôt non


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

......


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rémi qui dit oui:</font><hr /> * ......  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouioui c'est endormi sur son clavier. Alerte, ça flood.


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]

personne ne répond ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

personne ne répond ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

personne ne répond ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Vous êtes attendu sur la sixième


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Vous êtes attendu sur la sixième 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est bien d'être venu


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ben tu la fermes


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ben tu la fermes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ben enlèves ton pied alors !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
ben enlèves ton pied alors !!  * 

[/QUOTE]
ma réponse avait au moins le mérite de l'ambiguïté


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ma réponse avait au moins le mérite de l'ambiguïté  * 

[/QUOTE]
Comme toujours !!  _oui/non_...


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

re-coucou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Bon pas fichu de faire ce qu'on lui demande : les lits c'est moi qui vais les faire ici ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

oui

oh j'ai dit oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Non j'ai démissionné ! Tu les fait tout seul !

Et puis moi quand je sors d'une pièce je m'essuie les pieds moi môssieur !!!!


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Non j'ai démissionné ! Tu les fait tout seul !

Et puis moi quand je sors d'une pièce je m'essuie les pieds moi môssieur !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

mais moi également


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Bon je suis passée, j'ai pas vu d'indice nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

.... ???


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon je suis passée, j'ai pas vu d'indice nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pourtant il y en avait


----------

